# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Dấu hiệu bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục ở nam

## PKhcm

Mụn rộp sinh dục ở nam có tốc độ lây lan cao, bệnh không chỉ gây đau đớn mà còn có thể dẫn đến vô sinh, tử vong nếu không phát hiện và xử lý kịp thời. Chính bởi thế , nhận diện được triệu chứng bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục ở nam là cách để giúp người bệnh tương trợ chữa trị bệnh kịp thời, hạn chế các biến chứng nguy hiểm mà bệnh có thể gây ra.
*Triệu chứng bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục ở nam*
những thầy thuốc nam khoa Phòng Khám Bệnh Xã Hội cho biết, hơn 70% những ca mắc bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục ở nam không có triệu chứng lâm sàng. Chỉ khi sức khỏe suy giảm thì virus HSV mới bột phát ra bên ngoài, lúc đó thì bệnh đã chuyển biến nặng.
các trường hợp thường nhật , thì sau 2 đến 7 ngày nhiễm virus HSV, bệnh nhân sẽ khởi đầu có mặt những vết loét, lúc này họ sẽ có cảm giác đau rát và ngứa ngáy tại vị trí loét này.Sau đó sẽ xuất hiện các mụn nước, có kích thước như hạt gạo hay hạt đậu xanh, có thể mọc đơn lẻ hoặc kết liên tạo thành từng mảng lớn, ẩm ướt. Chúng sẽ vỡ ra hình thành một số vết lở loét trên da, gây đớn đau cho bệnh nhân .những vết loét sẽ đóng vảy, tự khô và tróc ra, không để lại sẹo. ngoài ra tại một số vùng da xung quanh co sẽ tiếp tục mọc mụn nước mới tiếp tục mọc lên.ngoài ra , người bệnh sẽ kèm theo triệu chứng hạch bạch huyết sưng to, cảm cúm, sốt, đau nhức cơ bắp, chán ăn, đau đầu, mệt mỏi , có cảm giác nóng rát khi đi tiểu.

Ở nam giới , những thương tổn xảy ra trên quy đầu dương vật, thân dương vật hoặc những phần khác của vùng sinh dục như mặt trong của đùi, trên mông, hay lỗ đít .Còn đối với chị em đàn bà , mụn rộp thường có mặt trên hoặc gần xương mu, ở môi nhỏ, âm vật, âm hộ, mông hay hậu môn . những triệu chứng dị kì bao gồm đau, ngứa, và nóng như bị đốt.tuy nhiên , mụn rộp có thể có mặt ở miệng, hậu môn nếu bạn đã có quan hệ bằng một số đường phố này.
Khuyến cáo: Nếu bạn đang có các triệu chứng bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục ở nam thì hãy đến ngay một số cơ sở y tế chuyên khoa để tương trợ khám chữa kịp thời, tránh kéo dài bệnh sẽ khiến mụn rộp lây lan khắp nơi trên thân thể , dẫn đến hoại tử bộ phận sinh dục, gây vô sinh-thảng hoặc muộn hay thậm chí là ung thư, đe dọa đến tính mệnh .
bây giờ , Phòng Khám Bệnh Xã Hội – Phòng khám nam khoa uy tín tại TPHCM là địa chỉ hỗ trợ chữa trị mụn rộp sinh dục ở nam uy tín. Đang vận dụng “Liệu pháp cần bằng miễn dịch gen sinh học INT”, đây được xem là mẹo hiện đại đã đượ thế giới xác nhận , giúp bệnh nhân được tương trợ chữa trị bệnh thành công chỉ trong thời gian ngắn, tỉ lệ tái phát giảm đến mức thấp.
Nếu qua những chia sẻ của những bác sĩ Phòng Khám Bệnh Xã Hội mà bạn vẫn còn điều uẩn khúc về triệu chứng bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục ở nam thì bạn có thể liên hệ với hàng ngũ y bác sĩ chuyên khoa của chúng tôi trên website để biết thêm chi tiết. bên cạnh đó bạn cũng sẽ được chỉ dẫn cách tương trợ chữa trị thành công . ngoài ra , Phòng Khám Bệnh Xã Hội luôn có những khuyến mãi quyến rũ đối với người tiêu dùng đặt hẹn trên mạng hoặc bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi qua hotline 08.8899.3929 để nhận được sự tham mưu cụ thể.
nguồn: https://benhxahoi.site/mun-rop-sinh-...-dieu-tri.html

----------

